# How to adjust volume during video playback



## 80dnewbie (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello, I am unable to adjust volume during video playback using the main dial at the back of the canon 80d.  In the manual it says this is possible, even during playback.  the only way I can adjust volume is when the video is not playing, via a button on the touchscreen.  Can anyone help?  Thanks in advance.

Sorry my brother has solved it - it's the dial on the top of the camera not the one on the back that adjusts the volume.


----------

